# Long-term relationships and intimacy



## seanmra (May 8, 2011)

So many problems, questions and answers on this topic. I guess at the end it's down to individuals to decide what's right and wrong and do something about it.
I've been married for 24 years now - since the age of 18 to the same person. We have lot of things in common but one area we are at total opposites is sex. My wife never had any real interest in it and now that we both are in our 40s, there is none. Question is what do you do? would you consider a sex-only relationship with someone else if you had the chance? to be honest I don't know the answer to that.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Do some reading around here and you'll find a ton of people with the same circumstances.

In general, what you are talking about will be considered cheating and is probably not the right way to go about things.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Been there, done that, got the t-shirt. My advice, don't try it. As previously mentioned , it IS cheating, and you'll have that to live with for the rest of your life. And that's the best case scenario... Worst cases involve getting caught or feeling guilty enough to have to confess and blowing up your marriage, a physical relationship that doesn't stay physical and tears things apart, etc.

Deal with your marriage, however you have to. Uncomfortable talks now are better than horrible conversations after. Go to counseling, suck it up and live with it, or start the separation or divorce if there's no other solution.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

